# Luna is driving me nuts!



## campbellfam07 (Feb 22, 2013)

First let me say I love my precious little pup. I really do! But OMG She is going to be the death of me.  She is 13 weeks and more then a handful! I can not get this dog to use the pee pad OR go out side. She is in a pen that is 3x3 ft. It has her bed, food/water, and a spot for the pee pad. she will pee on the floor instead of the pad EVERY TIME. She has even moved her pad out of the way to get to the floor. I will take her out on a leash for 15+ minutes first thing in the morning and almost every hour on the hour and the second she walks in the door she pees on my floor :frusty: What am I doing wrong????? Today she found the kitty litter......and ATE the cat's POOP uke: :Cry: :help: I need advise, tips, and maybe even a strait jacket cause she is driving me CRAZY!!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

How can someone that cute be so naughty? Sorry I can't weigh in on the potty training as it's been about 16 years since I've been through that but so sorry that you're having all that trouble. I'm sure someone will step in and give you some advice. In the meantime, though, she is very, very cute, especially with the little girl bow in her hair. Chin up:grouphug:


----------



## campbellfam07 (Feb 22, 2013)

She is my heart! I just wish I could find her "magic perfect puppy button" lol Days like today get the best of me.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing everything right. She will get it. When she does pee or poop out side, make a huge deal about it.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I'm sure that those more experienced than I can give you some specific suggestions, but I can provide some encouragement. My dog is just about a year old now, and I remember that when he was about 3 months old I was about to tear my hair out. I thought he would never get the potty training thing, and was resigned to the idea that I would have to watch him every second until he was 2 or 3 (years) old. Then around 4 1/2 months, all of a sudden he got it! Whew! You are working really hard, are open to learning, and your heart is in the right place, so just keep at it. Trust me, it gets better (easier), and it's oh so worth it!


----------



## campbellfam07 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am glad to hear that I seem to be doing every thing right. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Once I finally found a treat that Brody wouldn't turn his nose up, potty training him got much easier. Pairing going in the right spot with a treat really helped with him.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

YOur puppy is so adorable. Things will get much much better.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

She needs a space with no bare floor. Just the bed and a proper surface to potty on. After three days of success, then try enlarging the space, but only a little bit to start with. She has the habit of peeing on the floor. You need to eliminate this possibility, and develop a new, proper habit. Kitty poop is fair game if it's available. You have to think ahead of the puppy. Don't expect her to pee on a schedule. She's a baby and will go when it needs to come out. It's all about habit on a surface that they are used to for the purpose.


----------



## campbellfam07 (Feb 22, 2013)

I started taping down the pee pad and that has helped a little. As far as the kitty litter...I was praying she would not find it. It is in a room that she is not allowed in but I let my guard down and left the laundry room door open. Live and learn.


----------



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

Can't say much about the peepad-Pickles got it eventually, but it took time. And he was trained on pads by his breeder. 

As for eating cat poop from the litter, you can try putting the box up somewhere that's hard for your pup to reach, but easy for your cat. In all honesty though, the only thing that's worked for me is vigilant litter cleaning. I scoop out poop at least once a day (used to be every two days before we got Pickles) just to make sure there's nothing there for him to "play" with. It's a pain in the butt, but really it's the same as cleaning up after Pickles daily.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Puppies have a natural instinct (unless that is ruined by a neglectful breeder) to not go where they sleep. However, you have to realize that they are so tiny that one foot away from their bed they will consider far enough away. She is already in a small space but maybe for now make it smaller so it might tempt her to go outside. Also consider crate training. She will get it but it does feel like forever.


----------



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep, Pickles was great with the peepad when we first got him! Our mistake was not confining him to a small enough area. That would have made a world of difference!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Sounds like folks have chimed in on the pee pad. I never did pee pad training. But I did do the every hour on the hour thing. However, if Marlowe didn't go pee - he went back in the crate for 45 mins. Then he went out again. If he did go potty, it was superfun party playtime for a good 20 mins or so. I only had to do the 45 min crate thing two or three times total. He caught on pretty quickly. I eventually increased the intervals to 3-4 hrs pretty quickly. But it was crate - potty - party and/or walk - then expen/eagle eye watched. And sometimes it was crate - potty fail - crate.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

We got a holder for the piddle pad because otherwise it was too tempting as a toy (especially the way the fan would make the edges move-it was summer when we got her). 

I wish I could offer more advice. Just don't give up hope-after ally, you got your adorable pup to wear a bow AND keep it on while her picture was being taken.  that certainly is an accomplishment.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Pick up a pee pad holder at petsmart.. that works much better then trying to tape it down. She's so cute!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Try putting a little pee on the pad to get the sent.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Ewokpup said:


> Just don't give up hope-after ally, you got your adorable pup to wear a bow AND keep it on while her picture was being taken.  that certainly is an accomplishment.


Ewokpup makes a good point. Not only did you get her to wear a bow and keep it on, but she is holding still enough so that the picture isn't blurry. That is a _major_ accomplishment! :cheer2:


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree with Tom King, small space is the key, where her choice is either go on her bed (which she wont) or on whatever you have elected to use for a toilet. Ian Dunbars book Bdfore and After Getting Your Puppy has a great section on housebreaking. You might consider using a pee pad tray which snaps in place to hold the pee pads in place. Best of luck! And wish me luck too please, getting my first Hav in 3 weeks!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

The other thing about pee pad holders that I love---some pads themselves just don't feel as absorbent. So the holders give an extra level of protection for the floor. Now not all of the holders have a bottom to them.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Luna is a beauty. How's it going?


----------



## campbellfam07 (Feb 22, 2013)

Things are going. lol This is my first puppy. All my other dogs were adults and trained when I got them so it is all new to me. She is learning. Everyday gets better. She will go on her pad when she is in her pin but when she gets out she just goes anywhere. But I am sure that will come in time. She got a haircut today! I had to get it really short because she has severely dry skin and she was tearing out her fur trying to scratch. Does anyone have any recommendations as to what I can do for her skin? The doctor just said to use a medicated shampoo but that is really not helping very much


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi! Luna is so adorable! Does her food have salmon oil in it? Its supposed to be great for skin. I think you can buy salmon oil to add. I was also wondering what you guys on the forum think of warmed olive oil as a treatment for coat and skin?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie had bad skin problems( very dry flaking and itching) I think it was a chemical thing from to much mite and flea treatments. It came back again when I gave her some flea stuff about 4 mo ago.I used the shampoo the vet had me buy. No soap at all. I also don't use heat with the blow dryer. I use Apple cider vinager to rinse her for flea control now. I think it also helps her skin. At the time it was the worst the vet gave her medication to help the itch and I also added fish oil to her food. Do you give a flea chemical to Luna?


----------



## Alessinger (Mar 4, 2012)

Tom King, I've been told you have the sure fire method for training pups. I have a foster dog who was determined to be pregnant when I took her in to be spayed. She has 4 adorable girls 4 weeks ago, and they are just now starting to pee/poop on their own. From what you said earlier, I should reduce the size of their pen to just accommodate their beds and a piddle pad. Mom doesn't use the pads, and has been wadding them up and pushing them out of the way. She won't do anything in the pen, but the rest of my house, as well as outside, is fair game!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Check out "UGODOG" Litter Box toilet, it has a video on U-tube, right now they have 15% off and free shipping.*


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Alessinger said:


> Tom King, I've been told you have the sure fire method for training pups. I have a foster dog who was determined to be pregnant when I took her in to be spayed. She has 4 adorable girls 4 weeks ago, and they are just now starting to pee/poop on their own. From what you said earlier, I should reduce the size of their pen to just accommodate their beds and a piddle pad. Mom doesn't use the pads, and has been wadding them up and pushing them out of the way. She won't do anything in the pen, but the rest of my house, as well as outside, is fair game!


You need help REALLY fast so that you can get these puppies off on the right foot fast. There is no guarantee that Tom will see this post here. I STRONGLY urge you to PM him ASAP so he can give you some help with this. Starting infant puppies is WAY different than the posts you've read about what people should do with their partially trained puppies in their forever homes.


----------



## Carol Sue (Feb 25, 2013)

Luna is really cute! My Hav is 18 1/2 weeks old and pretty reliable as long as I get her out regularly. I have bell trained her and she loves it. I just rang the bells every time I took her out for a couple of days and then hung them low enough for her to reach after that, also having her "hit" them with her paw as we went. She does it now when she wants to go out. Sometimes it is just to go out to play, but can't blame her. The thing was to be consistent, when she rings, we go, whether I feel like it or not. She knows she can count on me to take her.

Having said that, before the 4 month point, it was hit and miss. I think her bladder just needed to grow...


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Zymox shampoo and rise is amazing stuff. They sell it on Amazon.


----------

